# Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!



## Killerzwerg73 (4. Oktober 2009)

*Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich will den Bildschirm von meinem Notebook als Bildschirm von meinem PC nutzen (dort ist der Bildschirm defekt und neukaufen kommt nicht in frage). Im moment kann ich nur auf den PC via Teamviewer zugreifen, kann aber auch immer mal wieder den Bildschirm von meinem Bruder für eine Weile "schnoren", allerdings nur um Sachen zu übertragen oder so. Gibt es ein Programm (Möglichst Freeware) mit dem ich den Bildschirm meines PC duplizieren oder den von Notebook als Hauptbildschirm nutzen könnte. Wichtig wäre mir dabei, dass es so gut läuft, dass ich auch Spielen kann und Filme gucken etc. also die volle Leistung vom PC hab (ich würde auch die Tastatur und Maus vom PC benutzen. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit. (Maxivista in der SE version geht auf dem PC net und in der anderen Demo ist es zu langsam und man kann nicht duplizieren ich will mir aber sicher sein was ich kaufe, wenn ich schon was kaufe.)

MfG Killerzwerg


----------



## NCphalon (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Dazu bräuchte den Notebook ne Video In Buchse, hat es eine? Ansonsten heists entweder Erweiterungskarte mit VideoIn kaufen oder weiterschnorren


----------



## kelevra (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Wie NCphalon schon sagt, bräuchtest du einen Video-Eingang am Notebook. Diesen gibt es jedoch bei Notebooks nicht.

Eine ALternative möglichkeit wäre eine TV-Karte oder eine Capture-Karte fürs Notebook zu kaufen. Ich wage es zu bezweiffeln, dass dies jedoch von der qualität ausreicht. Ausserdem Kommst du bei guten Karten auch in den BEreich von um die 100 Euro und dafür kannst du dir evtl nen gebrauchten Moni bei ebay holen.


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Ok also ne Tv karte hab ich schon für 40  Euro (aber mit HD Tv) aber was soll mir die nutzen und gibt es vielleicht ein video-in als USB anschluss oder so? Aber schonma danke für die antworten!


----------



## NCphalon (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Manche (viele?) TV Karten ham einen VideoIn Anschluss, z.B. um externeReceiver o.Ä. drannzuhängen und da könntest du dann den PC drannhängen.


----------



## KrickKrack (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Denkst du nicht, dass deine Lösung von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge ist.

CRT's gibt es bei ebay wie Sand am Meer für einen Apfel und ein Ei.

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut und im Umkreis von 25km um meinen Wohnort gibt es 3 die heute Abend auslaufen ohne bisher ein Gebot zu haben.

Ich denke das wird definitiv die günstigste, schnellste und einfachste Lösung sein.

Es sei denn du kaufst dir aus anderen als aus finanziellen Gründen keinen Monitor.


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Also CRT käme gar nicht in Frage einfach aus platzgründen und TFT kommt bei mir nur Neuware weil ich (und das meine ich jetzt ohne scherz) so zeimlich jedes PC Teil (inklusive Bldschirm und meinem 1 Woche alten Notebook) schon mal eischickem musste weil was defekt war und ich auf jden Fall Garantie will. Ich habe mal mit meinen Eltern gesprochen ob die mich unterstützen können, hoffe sie machen das! Aber nochmal zum DVB-T Stick ich hab mal ein Foto gemacht, der gelbe Anschluss geht leider nicht in des Teil vom DVB-T Stick ist das überhaupt das richtige Kabel? Ganz rechts ist das vom DVB-T Stick der Anschluss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kelevra (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Der Anschluss vom DVB-Stick ist ein Koaxialer Antennen-Anschluss, da kannst du natürlich keinen Chinch reinstecken. Ich bezweifle weiter dass DVB-Sticks überhaupt die Möglichkeit der Einspeisung eines externen Videosignals über z.B. Cinch bieten. Ich fürchte da kommst du um nen neuen Monitor net rum.


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Jo, dann hab ich wohl Pech gehabt  naja vielleicht kann ich meine Eltern ja überzeugen, weil nach dem Notebook bin ich pleite  Aber trotzdem danke an alle!!!

MfG Killerzwerg


----------



## rabit (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Bau doch ne Remotedesktopverbindung zu deinem PC auf.
Hast vom Notebook direkt zugriff auf dein PC.
Nur zocken kannst Du nicht.


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook als Bildschirm für PC benutzen?!*

Hab ich schon gemacht mit Teamviewer, jetzt kann ich wenigstens auf die Daten zugreifen auch wenn der Bildschrim noch nix anzeigt. Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp!


----------

